# Intel q9650 running hot? tips? other fans ideas?



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

I have the q9650, currently running in my p5nt deluxe system.. it came with the stock intel fan..

At first i used the stock compound.. i was getting temperature spikes when i first put it in of up to 169 degrees and not doing much.. i updated the bios.. its been better, but not much..

So i decided to put some arctic silver 5 on it.. i cleaned it off.. put a little dab in the middle and spread it thinly, then clamped the fan back on..

Temps right now just browsing are fluxating between 129 and 145 degrees F.

The motherboard temp is a steady 104.

Any thoughts on if this is ok, or if i should do something more to it?

IE: Any 3rd party alternative cooling systems i could put on it that wouldn't be expensive (<$40?)? 

This is all being run inside a Thermaltake Armor series case.. with a 120mm fan in the back.. the psu fan going sideways, 90mm fan on the top, fan on the ram.. and 4 fans on the backs of my 4 icy dock (3 drive) units (12 total drive bays, only 4 harddrives going though).

Thanks for any thoughts on this one


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Most techs use celsius when discussing computer temps, you may want to set your monitoring program to read in celsius.

What program are you using?

Your temps are high for just browsing and they should not fluctuate to that degree if you are only using your browser.

You have alot going on there as far as case fans maybe they are working against one another or maybe the program you are using is not a good match for your system.

Report you temps from within bios for us to evaluate.

The fan in the rear should be blowing out exhausting hot air out of the case, make sure this is how it is.

Explain the 90mm fan on top" Were is this located? If this is at the top of the case (blow hole) make sure it is blowing out also exhausting hot air out of the case.

I am not sure how the 4 fans in front of your icy dock are situated but if they are in the front lower portion of the case these fans should blow in or pull cool air in from the front of the case. 4 may be a bit many possibly causing to much of a positive air flow, try experimenting and unplug 3 of them if possible


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

Doby said:


> Most techs use celsius when discussing computer temps, you may want to set your monitoring program to read in celsius.
> 
> What program are you using?
> 
> ...



There is a picture on this page here, of the top fan:

http://www.thermaltake.com/product/Chassis/fulltower/armor/va8000bws.asp

Right now things have simmered down.. idling its at 53 degree celsius (using pc probe from asus).. Ill have to check the bios section to compare.. 

When i ran 3dmark06.. it jumped to ~61C (141 F)... 

Those fans on the icy dock units are on the rear, inside the case, pulling the hot air off the harddrives and blowing them to the back of the pc.. They aren't front pullers.. 

The back fan is definitely pushing the hot air out of the case though.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice case!

Just make sure the fans are blowing in the correct way, airflow should be like its pictured on the page in the "Air Cooling System" 

Front pulling coolair, back and top exausting out.

Try speed fan and post back with the temps it reports so we can compare and see if its pc probe reporting them wrong, I doubt it if its a asus board though

http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php

Also post what bios says and we can compare all of them, don't run pc prob and speed fan at the same time though so there is no conflict


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

Doby said:


> Nice case!
> 
> Just make sure the fans are blowing in the correct way, airflow should be like its pictured on the page in the "Air Cooling System"
> 
> ...



Thanks, I love this case, compared to my old one its night and day.. especially with these 3 bay x 4 icy dock units, instead of the old single drive removable units i had..

In the bios its reading 63C.. right now in windows, 58C (pc probe)..

In speed fan...

Temp1: 57C, Temp2: 41C, Temp3: 18C, Core0: 62C, Core2:60C Core3:60C

I did find this fan: 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186134

I think i may just get it and try, cant go wrong for that price and that many positive reviews i guess.


Side question, i made another thread/category for this but, just in case you know off hand.. are you familiar with passmark and ratings on CPU...

My new 3.0Ghz cpu seems to be lagging behind the rating i have at work on my t3400 2.4ghz quad core.. 3.0ghz about 2400, work cpu, in the 3200 range (forget the exact numbers now off hand).. its a bit behind.. i figured with the extra .6ghz and faster fsb it would be above the t3400.. also running the latest bios here with the asus..

Thanks


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Its possible the lag has to do with heat, the cpu could slow down when it reaches a certain temp to protect itself, I would get the artic cooler it seems really good.

But the stock cooler should keep your temps much lower down around 40c or less. I know you replaced the thermal paste with artic silver, did you clean the old thermal compound off both the cpu and heatsink before applying??

Read through these instructions, is it the way you applyed the artic silver?

http://www.arcticsilver.com/instructions.htm


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

Doby said:


> Its possible the lag has to do with heat, the cpu could slow down when it reaches a certain temp to protect itself, I would get the artic cooler it seems really good.
> 
> But the stock cooler should keep your temps much lower down around 40c or less. I know you replaced the thermal paste with artic silver, did you clean the old thermal compound off both the cpu and heatsink before applying??
> 
> ...


I didnt quite do it that way, dummy me again, i put some in the middle and spread it around evenly, not realizing it was best to put the horizontal stripe then press the fan onto it...

I'll redo once i get the arctic in a day or so..

Speed fan is reporting interesting values though.. its showing anywhere from 93 to 119, depending on what i'm doing for the overall cpu number, but cores are hotter, usually at 123 or so, each.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

use this for the temp reading
http://www.download.com/Core-Temp/3000-12565_4-10794077.html


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

dai said:


> use this for the temp reading
> http://www.download.com/Core-Temp/3000-12565_4-10794077.html


Interesting.. this one is reading avg core temps of around 135.. while the speedfan shows 127.. wonder why the difference.


----------



## Silverel (Sep 16, 2008)

Is that 135 F or C?

Speedfan showing 127 is just a default for not being able to read the sensor.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

We will have to wait till you clean and reapply the thermal paste to be sure, make sure you clean the old off with isopropyl alcohol.

I have seen fluctuating temps before and usually its because of a heatsink and or thermal paste not mounted correctly.

I have also seen wacky motherboard sensors report wrong but this is not as common with new boards plus the link dai gave you reads right of the cpu core so I am faily confident you have a problem with the paste or heatsink.

Is the computer 100% stable when under load? If not you definatly have a heat problem


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

Silverel said:


> Is that 135 F or C?
> 
> Speedfan showing 127 is just a default for not being able to read the sensor.


that was F


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

Has anyone ever tried these passive coolers? Do they work the same as far as equal cooling to the other arctic cooler?:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103047&Tpk=Hyper Z600

I was thinking, if this were true, then this would eliminate that fear of the fan dying.

I'm still a little bummed on speedfan.. if its truly inaccurate.. IE: Having to use core temp instead.. I liked speed fans alert setup.. I'ld like to be able to find one monitoring program that would monitor temperature (accurately) and fan speeds.. and be able to send the email alert if a threshold is reached and/or shut down the system too.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

passive cooler + quad core = don't try it. 

I was LUCKY to get my pentium 4 to survive weeks on passive...i had all the fans in my antec 900 at full bore.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

markm75 said:


> Core0: 62C, Core2:60C Core3:60C


That's very hot for a stock configuration idling. What do you get when you fully load test your system, i.e. running Passmark?

Something is wrong. I know the new E0 stepping runs hotter but it shouldn't be this much. 



> Side question, i made another thread/category for this but, just in case you know off hand.. are you familiar with passmark and ratings on CPU...
> 
> My new 3.0Ghz cpu seems to be lagging behind the rating i have at work on my t3400 2.4ghz quad core.. 3.0ghz about 2400, work cpu, in the 3200 range (forget the exact numbers now off hand).. its a bit behind.. i figured with the extra .6ghz and faster fsb it would be above the t3400.. also running the latest bios here with the asus..


What marks do both give you exactly?

There should be a big difference between the two, the former the winner. It might well be throttling due to overheating causing these lower than expected scores.


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

Kalim said:


> What marks do both give you exactly?
> 
> There should be a big difference between the two, the former the winner. It might well be throttling due to overheating causing these lower than expected scores.


I'm getting a CPU mark of around 2400.. (q9650), while the 2.4ghz quad core at work is coming in around 3100.. i expected the q9650 to be around 3900 or higher for sure?


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Hmm.. that's too low. That's more like the dual-core score - E8400 gets 2,000-ish. Quad-core 3 GHz should be 4,000 at least. 

Check how many cores its running on in Task Manager when you run it. Also maybe you have an older version that only runs on 2 cores at home?


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

Kalim said:


> Hmm.. that's too low. That's more like the dual-core score - E8400 gets 2,000-ish. Quad-core 3 GHz should be 4,000 at least.
> 
> Check how many cores its running on in Task Manager when you run it. Also maybe you have an older version that only runs on 2 cores at home?



I'm not sure what i did here.. but i got the new p5e3 deluxe x38 board.. put the cpu in there.. decided to start clean with vista x64 (maybe this was it).. or maybe it was the board..

standard 1333mhz ddr3 memory with the 3.0ghz cpu gives me a passmark on the cpu of 4888  very nice indeed.. the memory mark is around 1111 (vs 888 with ddr2 1067 on the old board)..

If i set the ai overclock to manual.. fsb freq becomes 400 in the bios.. leave the ddr3 freq at 1600, but use auto timings (manual timings would allow the system to post), i then get a weird thing:

cpu frequency posts 3.61 ghz, memory shows ddr3 at 667mhz in the bios post.. despite these figures.. cpu passmark is 5783! and memory is 1223.. so despite the 667mhz reading i think things are at 1600mhz in reality(?).. however, all prior attemps at auto or manual settings have resulted in freezes and forced reboots as a result.. usually while file transfers were going on.. i'm testing these new biios settings for freezes now.. i cant get stable (see my other post for details on that if desired)..

So far my only test to replicate freezing are installations or file transfers.. though i did download prime 95 .. i'm not sure what other tool i can run and at what point i can consider no freezes a success, ie: 24 hours)


**back to the cpu temp thing..

I put the cooler in place.. i used the default thermal grease that it came with.. 

I was getting 40-41C (around 105 F) idle with the stock cpu settings.. and about 133 during heavy CPU test.. i noticed, using speed fan (which is all i have installed at the moment, that the core0 temp jumped to 149 at a max point, but not average during the test that resulted in the main cpu value max of 133)..

Now with the enhanced cpu/memory settings.. idle.. i'm at about 106 still.. with a max of 136 during heavy testing.

**So.. i'm not sure if i should pull the arctic cooler off and remove its default grease and use the silver 5 or not.. also.. the case side cover has been off for these values.. not sure, but the case side being on may actually lower the value when i try that


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

please use celsius, as that is what most computer techs use, and may people of this forum are from the other side of the pond. 

The average quad core should be in the 40-42 celsius range idle and low 50's under hard load.


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

magnethead said:


> please use celsius, as that is what most computer techs use, and may people of this forum are from the other side of the pond.
> 
> The average quad core should be in the 40-42 celsius range idle and low 50's under hard load.



I put the case side back on to try this for a while.. 

Now idle.. its 52.. (main cpu), cores are around 51-55C..

The system board is 45C..

I guess i'm running a tad hot here.. perhaps i should put the arctic silver 5 grease on, instead of the arctic cooler default grease, or would it be the same.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

redo the paste


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

i agree, try artic silver 5. You're still running just a tad warmer than i would like for a quad core. You're on an artic cooler pro 7 correct?


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

magnethead said:


> i agree, try artic silver 5. You're still running just a tad warmer than i would like for a quad core. You're on an artic cooler pro 7 correct?


yep, this one here.. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186134

I'll try the arctic silver tomorrow and see how it goes.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

that cooler is an excelent cooler (i'm considering getting one myself). You should be nowhere near the temps you're reporting on that cooler.


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

Just a slight update here (havent had a chance to reapply arctic silver yet) 

(current idle temp is 43C)

I may also get a better 120mm fan for the back and remove the one that came with the thermaltake, something that sucks out more air faster i guess.. this should fix things.. that plus reapplying the grease, this time using arctic silver 5 instead of what came with the arctic cooler (though wouldnt it be arctic silver 5, isnt it the same company?)

Here is one alternative fan that is nearly twice the cfm i found:

Antec 75003 120mm (2000 rpm, 79CFM, 29.8 dba, 3/4 pin) $14.99 plus $6.99 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835129030

It gets great reviews but i'm not clear on which type of fan is best.. ie: 1 ball, 2 ball, 1 ball plus sleeve etc (or which lasts longer)..

There is also this guy.. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811999344 with alot more CFM, but it may be a bit noisy.


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

magnethead said:


> that cooler is an excelent cooler (i'm considering getting one myself). You should be nowhere near the temps you're reporting on that cooler.


I think the fan may be facing the wrong direction (the arctic cooler 7 fan)..

Here is the way it is now:

Rear CPU FAN here (120mm), sucks hot air out of pc, blows the air out the back.. 1" to the right inside the case is the fan on the arctic cooler.. i checked and it is actually blowing air from left to right looking at the inside of the case (ie: blowing onto the heat sink)..

So the direction is something like this

<--rearfan space cpufan-->heatsink icydockfans <---- right edge (front of case)

Should i flip the cpu fan around or will it matter..


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

It probably would matter, and would be better facing the standardized flow direction. That's why i'm glad the 775 socket is square...many options to be had.


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

Another update.. i reversed the direction of the cpu fan.. i also put the antec 120mm case fan in place of the thermaltake one (twice the cfm)...

I applied arctic silver 5 to the cpu after cleaning both sides carefully (since i was moving the fan around anyway)...

Despite this here are my stats:

My q9650 at 3.0GHZ:

Case side ON: 50C cpu / 39C motherboard

At 3.61 GHZ (OC'd):

Case side ON: 56C cpu / 38C motherboard
Case side off: 48C cpu / 33C motherboard


I tried everything, at one point i though, as most advise, that i had too much arctic silver on the cpu (despite following the directions online).. so i thinned it down a bit, only to find the cpu was hotter by about 5C.. then i decided to actually add more grease.. and the values above now result.. question is, should i add more.. or should i do something else, though at this point, i'm not sure what else i can do.. 

Thanks


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

markm75 said:


> Another update.. i reversed the direction of the cpu fan.. i also put the antec 120mm case fan in place of the thermaltake one (twice the cfm)...
> 
> I applied arctic silver 5 to the cpu after cleaning both sides carefully (since i was moving the fan around anyway)...
> 
> ...


the off values being cooler than the on numbers for the side fan really have me wondering. Does TT put them as intake or exhaust? Technically they should be intake, i'm thinking something's gone odd.


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

magnethead said:


> the off values being cooler than the on numbers for the side fan really have me wondering. Does TT put them as intake or exhaust? Technically they should be intake, i'm thinking something's gone odd.



The thermal take fans are all outtake.. ie: they blow air out the case.. 2 in the back, 1 on the top..

So i guess i shouldnt try adding even more thermal paste to the cpu right? as this would defeat the purpose..

I'm not convinced its a fan issue per say.

I have to say, one thread i saw somewhere else, they had the 9650 running as high as 65C and noone seemed to think that was too hot (i find that odd)..

I guess if i can keep a consistent idle (OC'd) at 48C and under load max of 56C it may be ok? Though in the summer my office gets pretty hot in there, despite the ac.. so it may be different then..

I also thought maybe i should rig another 80+mm fan next to the cpu (blowing on it) and see how that does..


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

at 60c you would see a marked degradeing of the operateing speed
at 90c the computer would not be running
the max temp is about 60-65c for the cpu
where are you getting the readings from,see what this gives you
http://www.download.com/Core-Temp/3000-12565_4-10794077.html
do you have a fan on the front of the case drawing cool air in


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

dai said:


> at 60c you would see a marked degradeing of the operateing speed
> at 90c the computer would not be running
> the max temp is about 60-65c for the cpu
> where are you getting the readings from,see what this gives you
> ...


Both everest and speed fan were showing avg core temps of about 52.. while coretemp is more like 59... (idle).. why is there such a big difference in the two programs..

I liked speedfan due to its ability to send email alerts.. is there another similar more accurrate program that does this?

Its not possible to have a fan in the front of the case, as i have 4 of the 3 bay icy dock removable units on the front, plus bluray player, media reader etc.. but those icy docks pull the hot air off the harddrives to the back of the case, where the rear fan sucks it out.. ambient temps at the altitude of the cpu case are 78 to 82 at times.. 

Not sure what else to try, other than maybe that idea of another fan blowing on the cpu or maybe one of these two?:

cpu water cooler block http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118043 (how messy are water cooling, ie: do you have to refill the water frequently.. do they allow for software notification of when the water level is low etc?)

or

xigmatek cooler: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233003&Tpk=Xigamatek S1283 120mm fan 

Not sure if either of these would even matter.. or for that matter why the cpu is even so hot, i mean sure its warmer in that office than typical setups, but not that much.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the temp in the case should be little more than room tempreture
for it to be that high you have a circulation problem
water needs topping up approx 6 months
they are easy to fit if you take your time and follow the install instructions
i have been running water since the p4
the e6750 is sitting on 23c winter here summer in the low to mid 30s
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835108100


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

dai said:


> the temp in the case should be little more than room tempreture
> for it to be that high you have a circulation problem
> water needs topping up approx 6 months
> they are easy to fit if you take your time and follow the install instructions
> ...


Do you think this water cooler is better than the one i mentioned above? I guess if its the one you are using then probably so 

I tried taking a 120mm fan, blowing it at various directions in the case.. no real change in cpu temp, so i guess my only option is to try another cpu cooler.. water or otherwise.. or redo the paste yet again (how thick should it really be .. ie: horizontal line about 1cm across from top to bottom of cpu.. then apply cpu.. thickness? etc)..

the motherboard temp is 40C (104C, a bit higher than room temp)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

no i use the bigwater the swiftech is a better option
about 1/16th of an inch
i just run a line how it comes out of the tube never taken much notice to the actual thickness
http://www.arcticsilver.com/instructions.htm


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

This seems like a airflow problem to me, Are your cables tied up and out of the way? Use round cables if using ide drives. When you pull the side off and temps lower you got airflow problems.

I know you guys are discussing water cooling now but still you should have temps better then that on air.

Heres a guide, its more about case moding but maybe something in there will help

http://www.directron.com/blowhole.html


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

Doby said:


> This seems like a airflow problem to me, Are your cables tied up and out of the way? Use round cables if using ide drives. When you pull the side off and temps lower you got airflow problems.
> 
> I know you guys are discussing water cooling now but still you should have temps better then that on air.
> 
> ...


Yeah they are pretty much tucked out of the way, ill post a photo if i can.. i should also mention that speedfan, matches the bios cpu temp reading.. hadnt realized this before.. 

Even odder: if i set most things to auto in the bios and manual on the ai section, something odd happens, the ram shows up as 667mhz ddr3.. and the cpu overclocks to 3.61 from 3.0ghz, i can see this cpu being this way, but in everest, when i do a read benchmark on memory, i get 6413 or so for a reading there.. it shows up as ddr3 800 6-6-7-20 CR2.. (my passmark memory marks are about 1200 with this config, vs 1052 with it set to 1333mhz)

**The weird part is that the cpu actually runs about 10 degrees cooler.. 41C via speedfan, perhaps because the ram is running "slower", though 6413 still seems more like ddr3 1333 type speed?

I was actually thinking of turning around the rear fan, so it sucks air in, since i have no front fans that can pull air in.. just the fans on the back of the icy docks..


----------



## Pharaohz (May 10, 2008)

You need to have the same CFM of fresh cool air entering the case as you do exiting (roughly). Could you post a pic of the inside of your case so we can see everything thats going on in there?


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

Here is the photo:


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

I tried turning the rear antec fan around, it made no difference in temp.. again, cover off, temp drops about 6C.. not sure if it could be the memory cooler fans causing a slight issue or not, but its all i can really think of.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

I think it's a matter of airflow. you have no intake, a pair of 4870's, and 3 heat generator's in the front (they are cool because they are releasing heat into the case methings?).

What does it do if you unplug the top orange fans? That would lower the vacuum in the case. If nothing else, turning the side fan around may be the answer....maybe.


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

magnethead said:


> I think it's a matter of airflow. you have no intake, a pair of 4870's, and 3 heat generator's in the front (they are cool because they are releasing heat into the case methings?).
> 
> What does it do if you unplug the top orange fans? That would lower the vacuum in the case. If nothing else, turning the side fan around may be the answer....maybe.


I havent tried unplugging the top orange fans (side and top).. those are supposed to be taking the hot air and blowing it upward and out...

I did try reversing the big side fan.. no change..

One note.. if i dont overclock and leave it at 3ghz, i get a 6C drop (minimal) in temp..

Right now via speedfan it reads 43C .. and coretemp reads 52,51,53,53C 

**Before i said i thought speed fan was the same temp as the bios was reading, now i believe that coretemp is equal to the bios, still unclear as to what is different..

These temps are all with the case side on (coretemp would probably read 46C without the side at 3ghz and 52C without side at 3.61GHZ).

I shut off the two orange fans and turned off the ram cooling fans...

That resulted in only about a 2C drop in temperature (with case closed).

CoreTemp showing 52 51 49 49

Would running prime95 with temps at about 64 max.. cause things to fail just by being at that temp..

IE: i run prime95, come back hours later only to find the usb is dead on the machine.. keyboard off, screen frozen.. I'm still assuming this is a stability issue with the ram on the machine, but i had the ram set as low as 800mhz when this happens.. 

I'm about ready to get rid of this motherboard and ram combo


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the one at the rear must exhaust this causes cooler air to come across the m/b and cpu pushing the hotair out of the back
usually the power supply bottom fan is doing the same thing as it sits on top of the cpu


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

I found out some info, which i'm not sure if is correct, but, most in different channels said that for the q9650 CPU at least, the Tjmax setting should be 100..

When you plug this TJmax setting into the realtemp program, it ends up matching that of speedfan, where CoreTemp is about 5C higher for each core.

At this point, i think, if this is true, Realtemp/Speedfan would probably be the most accurate.


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

markm75 said:


> I found out some info, which i'm not sure if is correct, but, most in different channels said that for the q9650 CPU at least, the Tjmax setting should be 100..
> 
> When you plug this TJmax setting into the realtemp program, it ends up matching that of speedfan, where CoreTemp is about 5C higher for each core.
> 
> At this point, i think, if this is true, Realtemp/Speedfan would probably be the most accurate.


Well i picked up the xigmatek cooler and it is keeping things down pretty well so far.. idle and going with tjmax of 100 for the 9650, speed fan is reporting 43C when its about 27C in the room.. This is with the case side on, if i remove it, i'm down to about 38C  

**So i'm thinking, ill add a 50CFM ? or higher fan to the side of the case, after i cut the right size hole.

However......

I'm getting what i feel are spurious readings on the sensor for the motherboard.. Ill have CPU temps of around 43C, but the motherboard is reporting 94C.. this seems ridiculous and impossible.. The ambient in my small office is stil the usual 26 to 28C.. i've never had a motherboard temp above 50C for the most part.. Ill watch the motherboard temp for awhile, then suddenly it will appear normalish again, around 50C.. Is this a bug, or is the board really running that hot, seems unlikely. Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it does seem like a faulty reading to be that high


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

question: What is idle temp in BIOS in relation to ambient.

Question 2: is the heatsink cold, ambient, or hot?

question 3: same as above, but for any radiant air from the heatsink, if detectable.


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

magnethead said:


> question: What is idle temp in BIOS in relation to ambient.
> 
> Question 2: is the heatsink cold, ambient, or hot?
> 
> question 3: same as above, but for any radiant air from the heatsink, if detectable.



#1: i rebooted last night to see.. idle CPU temp in bios was 49C (speed fan at 100tjmax reported 43C).. ambient at the time was 26.6

the motherboard via bios was reporting 54C at that time, before i rebooted it said 97C in the software

#2: by this i'm guessing you meant by touch, just slightly warm if i recall, as i put my hand in there to see if it was really close to boiling (lol)

#3: didnt feel that hot to me


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Think about this for a moment, leave the computer off all night, if the room temp is 26c then all components in the computer at that time are 26c.

Start the computer and enter bios and read the temps as quick as possible, they should be 26c + I'm guessing 5c to 10c for the heat generated for the time it takes to get into bios.

Anything else would be sensor error.

Maybe this will help tell if the sensor is wacky and by roughly how much


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

Doby said:


> Think about this for a moment, leave the computer off all night, if the room temp is 26c then all components in the computer at that time are 26c.
> 
> Start the computer and enter bios and read the temps as quick as possible, they should be 26c + I'm guessing 5c to 10c for the heat generated for the time it takes to get into bios.
> 
> ...


I just noticed, everest said it was 8C (lol, must be reallll cold in here).. i'm just concluding its just a faulty sensor, as right now it says 48C.. i guess i wont worry about it.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

markm75 said:


> #1: i rebooted last night to see.. idle CPU temp in bios was 49C (speed fan at 100tjmax reported 43C).. ambient at the time was 26.6
> 
> the motherboard via bios was reporting 54C at that time, before i rebooted it said 97C in the software
> 
> ...


with a given sensor error, that's in line with what I would expect. 

#2 and #3 are what I wanted to hear. If the fins are hot, that means the CPU isn't.


----------



## David_Octane (Nov 10, 2008)

I know I'm way late, but I just bought a Q9650 and did some research about the max temperature for this CPU. On Intel's Home page I found some interesting info on this chip that explains some of it's thermal protection and has a chart of the maximum temperature based on the energy consumption. 

The maximum recommended temperature (at 130 Watt) for this CPU is 64.5 Celsius. So if you are running the CPU at 64 degrees you are fine. 

The document also describes two built in safety features in regards of the temperature. The CPU will throttle itself down should the temperature be too high. A second feature will shut the CPU down when the temperature becomes dangerous for the silicon. 

Here is the link to the Intel document
http://download.intel.com/design/processor/datashts/318726.pdf


----------

